# Blue Pearl Shrimp - should I do it?



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Found a good deal on Aquabid for 10 BPS for $35 plus free shipping. I would put them in my 29 tall. What do you guys think? Would it be a waste? I've heard they are more demanding than RCS, and I'm borderline on providing the best water quality for RCS and my other critters.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

Ive done blues 2 times in the past. I have had a 50% loss in 48 hours both times. I have never had water issues with the tank that I keep the shrimp in. Dunno if it was shipping or just bad luck. That is not a bad price for them. I think the shrimp farm charges 50 for 10.


----------



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

I wasn't very impressed with blue pearls, and I ended up selling them off in favor of snowballs


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Alaizabelle said:


> I wasn't very impressed with blue pearls, and I ended up selling them off in favor of snowballs


Ya know bp's and snowballs are the same species right? P Sry...couldn't resist.

I would say that Pearls are just tad more difficult that RCS. Mine breed like cockroaches.

Surprised you looked out on AB when there is a seller right here on the site. [hint][hint][nudge][nudge]

LOL


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

James0816 said:


> Ya know bp's and snowballs are the same species right?


They are a different color variety though aren't they?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep...it's just a color morph. Both are Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

James - I would much rather buy them from you! (Hadn't realized you were selling them!). How much do you want for them? My budget is $35 for 10 (shipping included). Also, any advice on how to care for them would be muchly appreciated (unless it's the same as RCS, in which case I'm good to go I think).


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll shoot ya a PM.


----------

